
Fresh Prince's Alfonso Ribeiro Is Suing Fortnite Over the Carlton Dance - andygcook
https://kotaku.com/fresh-princes-alfonso-ribeiro-is-suing-fortnite-over-th-1831158303
======
ineedasername
Apparently dance can be protected by copyright [0]. However, wouldn't this be
work for hire for Fresh Prince? In that case he doesn't own the copyright,
whoever own the show's copyright owns the dance as well. just like it owns the
copyright for any lines the actor spoke. Seems like the case will be dismissed
on grounds that Ribeiro lacks standing. Whoever owns the copyright for the
show could sue though.

[0] [https://www.legalzoom.com/articles/how-to-copyright-a-
dance](https://www.legalzoom.com/articles/how-to-copyright-a-dance)

